# Altum reception tank



## knight of ni (Oct 8, 2006)

This 20 gal tank is set up to receive ten baby altum,
Everything is new or sterilized, and the water is sanitized and dechlorinated with the RO prefilters. I've added acid to lower the pH to about 6, and will add blackwater ingredients when the fish arrive.

This tank is a hospital tank; it has no active biofilter, just new ( but aged silicone tubing and plastic parts) materials. 
WC will be about 100% per day over 3 changes.

Filter to be cleaned thoroughly daily.

As you can see, with no airstones this filter gives good surface agitation, big water/air interface, but low current for the weakened fish. The tank is newly set up, but I added flake food to show the low current. I'll be adding more eggrate to trap food and poop for siphoning






The tank is set up for high oxygen, and clean water, not for bacteria, plants, guppies or catfish. I'll add biofilter bacteria later.
I'dd add an 18 W UV if I wasn't so cheap.

Dave


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice, when are you receiving the altums?


----------



## knight of ni (Oct 8, 2006)

gucci17 said:


> Nice, when are you receiving the altums?


Gucci, waiting to see the price for Oliver's next batch.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Oliver's Altums are good quality and healthy. I got 10 about 3 years ago from him.
Kepp the temp at 84 or higher.
Good luck


----------



## knight of ni (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi Joe...

Yes, we shared some from Oliver that year Joe...mine from that shipment have paired up but no egg laying. Christmas Eve or something crazy like that, right ??? Hectic ! Fish nuts buying altums on Christmas Eve. Something like he was going on vacation next day , but we had the order in progress planned for a couple days later...?
You might have guessed it was me because of the paranoid-of-pathogens tank set up 

dave


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

If you guys can't wait for the online order or doesn't want to risk it

Lucky's Aquarium in Markham got baby Altum Angels for $19 each

They look healthy to me

^^


----------



## knight of ni (Oct 8, 2006)

bigfishy said:


> If you guys can't wait for the online order or doesn't want to risk it
> 
> Lucky's Aquarium in Markham got baby Altum Angels for $19 each
> 
> ...


thanks, might check them...the other day they weren't ready for sale. It's more a crap shoot if you don't get from Oliver though.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

knight of ni said:


> Hi Joe...
> 
> Yes, we shared some from Oliver that year Joe...mine from that shipment have paired up but no egg laying. Christmas Eve or something crazy like that, right ??? Hectic ! Fish nuts buying altums on Christmas Eve. Something like he was going on vacation next day , but we had the order in progress planned for a couple days later...?
> You might have guessed it was me because of the paranoid-of-pathogens tank set up
> ...


Hi Dave
It's been a while since we last chatted. Yes that was a crazy time to pick up Altums. Mine did well grew up well. Then I started loosing a few to some mysterious ailment. I was down to four and I sold them.
Now I just keep discus and working with some wild greens and Heckels.
Good luck with the Altums.
Joe


----------



## knight of ni (Oct 8, 2006)

moon said:


> Hi Dave
> It's been a while since we last chatted. Yes that was a crazy time to pick up Altums. Mine did well grew up well. Then I started loosing a few to some mysterious ailment. I was down to four and I sold them.
> Now I just keep discus and working with some wild greens and Heckels.
> Good luck with the Altums.
> Joe


Joe, when mine started to go poorly after a couple years ( withdrawing, spitting food - till one died and another looked like following it ) I treated with metro, heat, and wormers, and got a rebound and strong pairing activity.

All set for Friday from Oliver !


----------



## knight of ni (Oct 8, 2006)

Got my dozen baby altum today. They were a bit rough even though it's a short flight. A few looked very unwell, and there were a couple of tiny ones.
Here's the largest and worst off soon after introduction to tank. The tiniest one was pecking him up and down and he wasn't even responsive.

Nursing them, they now are looking much better.


----------

